# Need help Getting the manufacturing date on my bersa



## Luckylady51 (Dec 5, 2021)

I'd like to eat versa model number 22 3-D a is 2 3-D a it's a 22 long rifle caliber Pistol and I've been trying to find them year that it was made I know it was it's from Argentina and I can't find anywhere where II can find out on the serial number the serial number is 119413


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Well , Eagle Imports (the USA distributor for Bersa) closed recently and there is not much help at present. Talon is the new dist for USA and they are just now getting their business up and running. Don't know what help they will be once they are set up.
Possibly?...one of the members here is familiar with the 22 versions and can speak up. 
Welcome to the club anyway..........


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Luckylady51 said:


> I'd like to eat versa model number 22 3-D a is 2 3-D a it's a 22 long rifle caliber Pistol and I've been trying to find them year that it was made I know it was it's from Argentina and I can't find anywhere where II can find out on the serial number the serial number is 119413


It would help greatly if you would post a picture. I have a couple BERSA .22's.


----------



## leob (Dec 27, 2021)

My first post on this forum. I am from Buenos Aires, Argentina, land of Bersa. Here is a table showing the years of production of each model. This does not answer your search, but it does give you an estimate. Kind regards






Full Aventura | Datos de fabricación: Pistolas Bersa


Autor Full Aventura. Como es de interés y por las consultas que recibimos de los amigos fierreros, tiradores y coleccionistas, aquí les adjuntamos una pequeña reseña de las fechas de fabricación de las pistolas Bersa, desde su comienzo hasta el a... - FullAventura.com




www.fullaventura.com





Enviado desde mi SM-G975F mediante Tapatalk


----------

